# Horl rolling sharpener



## Michi (Dec 27, 2020)

Yet another attempt at a guided sharpener:






HORL | Rollschleifer | Die zweite Generation Schärfe


Offizieller HORL® Online Shop. Alle HORL Schleifprodukte direkt vom Hersteller. ✓ das komplette Sortiment ✓ schneller Versand ► Jetzt online bestellen!




www.horl.com




(Google translate might be useful.)

In stock and available (at a price) at knivesandtools.com.

Here is an "expert review":



My personal opinion is that this is pretty, way too expensive, and not very effective. Your mileage may vary…


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 27, 2020)

I like how it has the premium sharpening pads for "sharpening damascus knives". Lol.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 27, 2020)

And you too can forever have dull knife tips...


----------



## Mark Tomaras (Jan 23, 2022)

Michi said:


> Yet another attempt at a guided sharpener:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am researching this a solution for a friend who is loving his new Miyabi Gyuto. He has had a taste of a good knife. He will probably buy one or two more, but he will not become obsessed like the rest of us. He will not buy water stones and venture to learn the art of sharpening. But of course, he needs a way to sharpen! I was hopeful that the Horl system would be better than a crap machine from the kitchen store, but not as good as traditional water stones. Can you comment on Horl for this scenario? Thanks!


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2022)

I would avoid the Horl system. Way too expensive for what it is and I don't think it works all that well. In particular, if a knife has a decent amount of belly, the angle gets more acute towards the tip.

If he really doesn't want to use normal stones, a Lanky system might better option. Better value for money and more versatile, IMO.


----------



## Dominick Maone (Jan 23, 2022)

Check out 17:30. This guy uses one. I do not think he is sponsored because he does not mention the name. I appreciate the way forge works makes knives. And have learned most of what I know about making from his friend Dom at db blades on YouTube.



I do not think this system has versatility. I used Lansky when starting out sharpening. Decent for around 50 USD. But I wouldn’t trade stones for anything now


----------



## Knivperson (Jan 23, 2022)

There's also another system, think it's called wicked edge. But you still get the problem at the tip with the change of angle. If you only own nakiris it's probably fine.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 23, 2022)

Mark Tomaras said:


> I am researching this a solution for a friend who is loving his new Miyabi Gyuto. He has had a taste of a good knife. He will probably buy one or two more, but he will not become obsessed like the rest of us. He will not buy water stones and venture to learn the art of sharpening. But of course, he needs a way to sharpen! I was hopeful that the Horl system would be better than a crap machine from the kitchen store, but not as good as traditional water stones. Can you comment on Horl for this scenario? Thanks!



Look to KME, Edge Pro and TSProf for quality systems. The KME gets more challenging for anything over about 8" and I believe the Edge Pro does as well. TSProf has a wide selection.

Prices may sting a bit for those who are not into this, but, the results and relative ease of use are worth it.

Either that or steer him to maintenance stropping and have him find a professional sharpener who does Japanese knives by hand.


----------

